

WSJ: Microsoft Targets Phones - nfnaaron
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&as_q=&as_epq=Microsoft+targets+phones&as_oq=&as_eq=&num=10&lr=&as_filetype=&ft=i&as_sitesearch=&as_qdr=all&as_rights=&as_occt=any&cr=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&safe=images

======
nfnaaron
Note the form of this submission.

The article is behind the WSJ paywall.

Rather than submitting a direct link to the WSJ article, I submitted the
google search for the article. This link will inevitably appear in a comment
for the submission, in response to "I hit a paywall." Let's just go there in
the first place.

I prepended "WSJ" to the article title, hinting what to look for when
following the google link, and adding back information that is obscured by HN
(properly) labeling the link as to google.

